

Higgs Papers Out - ww520
http://blogs.discovermagazine.com/cosmicvariance/2012/08/03/higgs-papers-out/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+DiscoverMag+%28Discover+Magazine%29

======
ww520
Link to the actual paper (pdf). <http://arxiv.org/pdf/1207.7214v1.pdf>

~~~
cygx
Better link to the arXiv abstract, ie

<http://arxiv.org/abs/1207.7214>

You also did not link the accompanying paper from CMS

<http://arxiv.org/abs/1207.7235>

